# SEDU or CHI or REMINGTON hair iron straightener?



## bronze_chiqz (Aug 26, 2007)

PLs help me choose which is the best among these 3. My friend is coming down frm UK and he's gonna get for me.I dont want very expensive ones and if u ladies have any other brands beside these ones , do list out pls!thanxx in advance!!


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Aug 27, 2007)

GHD's are the best out there. They're pricey but so worth it. I have a T3 (cost me $160) and i really don't like it. If i could buy another it would be GHD hands down. It's the number 1 straightener in the UK. Also check out ghd - a new religion for hair | official ghd site

Otherwise i'd go with a CHI just cause i've heard a ton of good things about 'em!


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 27, 2007)

I hear CHI and Sedu are great but im pretty happy with my $30 Remington.


----------



## hellman (Sep 3, 2007)

I had a Remington and it was horrible. It wouldnt straighten my hair and then it just broke completely. Also, I know 3 people whose CHIs stopped working within 2 years. I used to have a Wigo which I loved until it died. Right now I'm using a Babyliss which I got because my friend is so happy with hers. So far, so good =)


----------



## Nicholyse (Sep 4, 2007)

I've only had Chi's... once I find a product I like, I tend to stick with it. My first one lasted about 3 years and was fabulous until the end... it got a short in the cord and died, so I had to replace it. But the heat was always consistent and my hair has never been straighter and more manageable. Good luck!


----------



## Maysie (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a CHI and love it! It straightens my hair super fast and makes it really smooth.


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 5, 2007)

i love my sedu! anything that can control my coarse, frizzy hair is ace in my book.


----------



## princessmich (Sep 5, 2007)

I simply don't trust ebay shopping for such products


----------



## Aprill (Sep 5, 2007)

Another vote for CHI &lt;3


----------



## shan808shan (Sep 19, 2007)

CHI!! I've had mines now for over 3 years and it's still kickin!! Makes my hair so straight and sexy!!


----------



## starryeye (Sep 19, 2007)

I love the sedu. Works better than any other.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 19, 2007)

Sedu


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 19, 2007)

i have a chi and I LOVE IT! i have really curly kinky hair.. its hard to straighten my hair but with the chi.. its done in no time with shine! love it


----------



## zoe__ (Sep 19, 2007)

my hair is very very straight naturally but i have a ghd straightner thatuse frequently because for some reason it makes my hair look shinier and more voluminous! i love my ghd and my curly haired friends always want to borrow it! havent heard of the other brands sorry


----------



## LillMizz (Sep 20, 2007)

My mother has a ceramic remington..it gets her hair straight. She had a GHD but unfortuately it did far to much damage to her hair..although it did look very straight and shiny for a few months..it was also very damaged so she returned to using the remington and her hair has recovered now


----------



## Pebl (Sep 22, 2007)

Sedu


----------



## karv07 (May 19, 2011)

I prefer the Karmin G3 Salon pro, my hair looks great and very straight. It works with any type of hair.


----------



## CharmedImSure (May 19, 2011)

I'll vote for the Sedu...Back when I started college I bought one, and then after a few years gave it to my Aunt who needed one.  Now I just bought another Sedu and never realized how much of a difference flat irons made on my kind of frizzy hair.  Got both of them from folica.com.  and I use the Chi serum silk infusion as heat protectant.   I've had it for 4 years, that stuff never runs out...The BioSilk stuff is not so great ...

With Folica you can wait for a 20 % off discount so the Sedu will be at around $100 i think...yes pricey but my 2 flat irons haven't broke yet or anything and they both still work the same as the 1st day I bought them.


----------

